# 30-Second Skip



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2015)

I've been using TiVo for years. I'm now on a Premiere. I have used this code:
SPS30S
to add a 30-second skip function to all my units/remotes with success.

A friend asked me tonight if I would set up the skip code for her new Roamio. She has the 30-second scan feature and doesn't like it.

I did my usual:
SPS30S
and I couldn't get it to work on her Roamio.

Checked online and others have had successes and failures. Some posts say to use SPS30S when watching a live show; others say use SPS30S while playing back a recorded show; others still say use an additional Select (SSPS30S) while watching a live show; others, of course say use SSPS30S while playing back a recorded show.

Does anyone really have a definitive code? Or do I just keep trying these 4 over and over until one of them works???


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

SPS30S while watching a recorded show has always worked for me.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mchief said:


> sps30s while watching a recorded show has always worked for me.


+1


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It can be done even on Live TV, Try 

Select-Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Having been a long time TiVo user back in the early DirecTV days, I swore that the first thing I would do with my Roamio is switch it to 30Skip...

After playing with 30Scan for a while now, I find that I prefer it... I love quickly queueing up 30 second skips and watching the time accumulate, and having the ability to quickly stop the scan if I anticipated too many commercials...


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Check to make sure the service level is OK. While having recent issues with my Premiere I was locked out of the enabling the 30 sec skip (amongst many other things) until everything got fixed.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Leo_N said:


> Check to make sure the service level is OK. While having recent issues with my Premiere I was locked out of the enabling the 30 sec skip (amongst many other things) until everything got fixed.


What is "service level"?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

UCLABB said:


> What is "service level"?


Look under System Information screen.


----------



## regor101 (May 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I've been using TiVo for years. I'm now on a Premiere. I have used this code:
> SPS30S
> to add a 30-second skip function to all my units/remotes with success.
> 
> ...


Try this; it should work on her Roamio and your Premiere to undo the 30 second skip:

From TiVo Central, select Settings & Messages, then Settings, then Remote & Devices, then Remote Control Setup, then Part 4: ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons, then select ADVANCE skips to tick.

This worked on my Roamio Plus, Premiere and Mini 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2015)

An aside ... The long, narrow, standard TiVo remotes never felt good in my small hand. I was always using 2 hands. As soon as I tried using my friend's Roamio remote, I had to have one. Thank you, TiVo!!!

When I tried using the new remote with my Premiere setup, it had the 30-second skip built in. I don't know why. I started trying combinations of SPS30S and SSPS30S when I was playing back recorded shows, when watching live shows, with the Pause button on, with the Pause button off, with the Tut ad showing, without the Tut ad showing. Maybe I tried other combinations, but by that time I was slap happy, and I don't remember

I never found one that consistently gave me the 30-second skip or the 30-second scan. So I kept at it until I was back to the 30-second skip and stopped.

And there you have it!?!?


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Sometimes I have had to do it numerous times to work. Don't know why, but when it doesn't work, try, try and try again and eventually it will.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> An aside ... The long, narrow, standard TiVo remotes never felt good in my small hand. I was always using 2 hands. As soon as I tried using my friend's Roamio remote, I had to have one. Thank you, TiVo!!!
> 
> When I tried using the new remote with my Premiere setup, it had the 30-second skip built in. I don't know why. I started trying combinations of SPS30S and SSPS30S when I was playing back recorded shows, when watching live shows, with the Pause button on, with the Pause button off, with the Tut ad showing, without the Tut ad showing. Maybe I tried other combinations, but by that time I was slap happy, and I don't remember
> 
> ...


That sounds like its the 30-sec scan instead of 30-sec skip. If you press ->| jump button, and you can still watch the video as it scrolls rapidly, that's the 30-sec scan. 30-sec skip just jumps ahead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2015)

I was surprised when I was trying all those combo codes and states that some gave me the scan and some the skip. I prefer the 30-second skip, so when I was ready to stop the test, I waited until I got to the skip, and then I stopped playing!

Haven't had the chance to play with my friends Roamio setup, but will try again when I can.

FYI ... When I did it with the Tut ad showing, the first Select brought me right to the ad. DUH!!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It should be done either during a recorded show playing or Live TV and never in the menu. When the code works, there should be 3 dings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2015)

(I'm not being funny or sarcastic ...) Never heard any dings on my setup and heard only two dongs (when I touched the 3 and 0) on the Roamio.


----------

